# Witze mit und über Elfen/Zwergen



## Noriana (27. November 2008)

Wer einen Witz kennt in dem ein Elf oder ein Zwerg drin vorkommt bitte posten. Hab eben einen lustigen im TS gehört und mir gedacht da gibts bestimmt noch einige mehr von  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fenrik (27. November 2008)

Ich kenn keine, außer ein paar Witze die man auf Warhammer Übertragen könnte. Ich hoffe jetz aber nicht, dass das hier in einen Streit endet, wie es manchmal so ist, wenn man über Rassen Witze macht.

Halten ein Elf und ein Zwerg ihre "Teile" in einen See. Sagt der Elf "Hm, das Wasser ist warm." Meint der Zwerg: "Ja und 6 Meter Tief."

Laufen Zwei Elfen und ein Zwerg durch Altdorf und unterhalten sich über die Bedeutung ihrer Namen.
Meint der eine Elf: "Also ich heiße Kischblüte, weil mir bei meiner Geburt eine Kirschblüte auf den Kopf gefallen ist."
Sagt der andere Elf: "Mein Name ist Sonnenstrahl, weil mir die Sonne bei meiner Geburt besonders hell auf den Kopf geschienen hat."
Gucken beide den noch schweigenden Zwerg an und fragen: "Und wie ist ihr Name, werter Herr Zwerg?"
"Also eigentlich bin ich ja ein Mensch und heiße Baum...."


----------



## Leunam-Nemesis (27. November 2008)

Fenrik schrieb:


> Laufen Zwei Elfen und ein Zwerg durch Altdorf und unterhalten sich über die Bedeutung ihrer Namen.
> Meint der eine Elf: "Also ich heiße Kischblüte, weil mir bei meiner Geburt eine Kirschblüte auf den Kopf gefallen ist."
> Sagt der andere Elf: "Mein Name ist Sonnenstrahl, weil mir die Sonne bei meiner Geburt besonders hell auf den Kopf geschienen hat."
> Gucken beide den noch schweigenden Zwerg an und fragen: "Und wie ist ihr Name, werter Herr Zwerg?"
> "Also eigentlich bin ich ja ein Mensch und heiße Baum...."



Den finde ich klasse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noriana (28. November 2008)

Fenrik schrieb:


> Halten ein Elf und ein Zwerg ihre "Teile" in einen See. Sagt der Elf "Hm, das Wasser ist warm." Meint der Zwerg: "Ja und 6 Meter Tief."



Hehe, ich frag mich grad warum ein Elf und ein Zwerg überhaupt ihre "Teile" in einen See halten sollten. Möchte nicht wissen was die sonst noch so machen.


----------



## o-san (28. November 2008)

ich kenn nur 2 und auch nich 100%ig^^

Elfen sind wie Bäume - In beides gehört eine Axt.

Gehen 2 Elfen im Wald spazieren und sehen einen Ork. Da einer von ihnen:
"Du bist Elf und ich bin Elf zusammen sind wir 22 - umzingeln wir ihn".

Ok die sind zugegebener maßen nich wirklich gut^^


----------



## Jiwari (28. November 2008)

Ein alter RP Klassiker:

Berühmte letze Worte:

Zwei Zwerge betreten eine Schenke, setzten sich an den Tresen und noch bevor sie ein wort hervor bringen können sagt der Wirt:
>>Halt! Lasst mich raten! ... Zwei kurze!<<




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (28. November 2008)

Noriana schrieb:


> Hehe, ich frag mich grad warum ein Elf und ein Zwerg überhaupt ihre "Teile" in einen See halten sollten. Möchte nicht wissen was die sonst noch so machen.



Naja, wenn die Zerstörung sich wieder vor Angst verkriecht bekommt man irgendwann einfach Langeweile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terratec (28. November 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Naja, wenn die Zerstörung sich wieder vor Angst verkriecht bekommt man irgendwann einfach Langeweile
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Pah, wir von der Zerstörung fürchten Nichts und Niemanden! Kann man Angst essen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Donnerbalken (28. November 2008)

Treffen sich 2 Maschinisten. Der eine Kritisch. =P

"Ich hab gestern nen Ork mit meiner Axt gelegt der war 3 Meter groß" pralt der Zwerg in der Kneipe.
Darauf ein anderer: "Ich habe gestern einen Troll mit meinen bloßen Händen gelegt und der war 5 Meter groß!".
Darauf dann ein Zwerg: "Ich habe heute einen Troll und einen Ork mit meiner Muskete gelegt und die waren 
zusammen 10 Meter Groß!"
Darauf ein vierter Zwerg: Ihr habts gut. Ich wollte gestern eine Frau mit meinem Hammer legen doch sie war zu groß für ihn.

;P


----------



## BIz (28. November 2008)

Lieblingswitz eines Orc's

Wieso lach'n Stump'n wenn sie laufen?

Weil das gras an den Knien kitzelt!


----------



## Gortek (28. November 2008)

Wer kennt den?

Fragt ein Ork einen Zwerg nach dem Weg............


Cheers

(Aus der Bücherserie: Die Zwerge)


----------



## HGVermillion (28. November 2008)

Gortek schrieb:


> Fragt ein Ork einen Zwerg nach dem Weg............


Ich weis bis heute nicht wie der Witz ausgeht :/ Wenigstens kennen ihn die anderen auch nicht.

-was passiert wenn dir ein zwerg ins gesicht pustet?
 -> du hast einen vollrausch 

Meint der Elf zum Zwerg "ich bräuchte eine neue Harfe und weiß nicht woher ich das Geld nehmen soll."
"So ein Glück", seufzt der Zwerg, "Ich dachte schon du wolltest mich anpumpen."

Ein Zwerg erkundigt sich bei einer Ruderbarke am großen Fluß: "Wieviel kostet die Fahrt nach Altdorf ?" - "Zwei Goldstücke !" meint der Kapitän. Entsetzt dreht sich der Zwerg um.
Als die Barke ablegt und Flußabwärts gleitet, rennt der Zwerg am Ufer nebenher. Die ganze Fahrt lachen der Kapitän und die Ruderer, aber dem kurzbeinigem Geizhals geht die Puste nicht aus.
Als die Barke das nächste Mal anlegt, keucht der Zwerg herran. "Wieviel *japps* wieviel kostet die Fahrt nach Altdorf von hier ?" - "jetzt kostet es vier Goldstücke." meint der Kaptän. "Altdorf liegt nämlich stromaufwärts."


----------



## EatMeat (28. November 2008)

Wird ein Zwerg vom Drachen gefressen. Trifft im Bauch nen Elf. Fragt der Elf: „Wo kommst du denn her?“
Sagt der Zwerg: „Mich hat halt der Drache gefressen.“ Meint der Elf: „Ach, den Eingang kenn ich gar nicht.“

Früher Nachmittag die Orks sitzen faul auf einer Lichtung rum, GÄÄÄHHN!!
Plötzlich raschelts im Gebüsch und ein Rudel laut lachender Oger bricht durch das selbige..
Fragt der Orkhäupling den Oberoger was es denn zu lachen gäbe, sagt der Oger „HAAAHAAAHAAA Wir haben dahinten gerade ein paar Goblins in den A***h gepoppt GRÖÖÖL!!!!!“. Darauf der Ork „Na und was ist daran den so lustig?? Machen wir doch auch jeden Abend!!!. Drauf der Oger „Jaaa aber bei euch platzen sie nicht!!!!!


----------



## zadros (28. November 2008)

Wie erkennt man, ob in einem Gang eine Falle ist? - Man wirft einen Penny rein und wenn der Zwerg zurück kommt ist alles OK.


----------



## EatMeat (28. November 2008)

Warum stehen Elfen immer sehr früh auf? …..weil da die Astlöcher noch feucht sind!

Frage: Was ist klein, hat einen Bart, riecht komisch und ist naß bis zu den Knien?
Antwort: Ein Zwerg in einer Pfütze


----------



## hippixl (28. November 2008)

zwei gardisten sehen am flussufer einen toten zwerg in ketten liegen.
sagt der eine: Verdammtes kleines pack. klauen immer mehr als sie tragen können.


----------



## Pymonte (28. November 2008)

Was sagt due Zwergenwache, wenn sie in einer Zwergenmine einen mit 32 Axthieben erschlagenen Elfen findet?

-- "Grausamer Selbstmord..."


----------



## Neromancer (28. November 2008)

Treffen 2 Orcs einen Zwerg
sagt der eine Orc : "Warum haste keine Mütze auf?! Das gibt was aufs Maul!"
*Batsch* schon liegt der Zwerg 10 Meter weiter auf der Erde.

Am nächsten Tag treffen die 2 Orcs den Zwerg wieder.

Sagt der 1. Orc: "Hey guck ma! Der Zwerg von gestern!"
2. Orc: "Lass dem ma wieder was aufs Maul geben!"
1. Orc: "Wir fragn den ma nach ner Fluppe! Wenn der mit Filter hat wolln wa ohne und wenn der ohne Filter hat wolln wa mit. Auf jeden Fall wieder Grund für ne Klopperei!"

Schlendern die beiden Orcs zum Zwerg

1. Orc: "Ey haste mal ne Fluppe?"
Zwerg: "Mit oder ohne Filter?"
1. Orc : "Du hast ja schon wieder keine Mütze auf!"
*Batsch*


----------



## zadros (28. November 2008)

Neromancer schrieb:


> gnomenwitz



Ein Gnom Witz umgeschrieben pah! Das kann jeder -.-


----------



## Beowolf82 (28. November 2008)

Kommt ein Mensch in ein Elfendorf und sieht seltsame Konstrukte, die fast wie Windmühlen aussehen. Alle drehen sich mit unterschiedlicher Geschwindigkeit. Als ein Elf vorbei kommt fragt der Mensch was das denn sei.
"Darauf sind wir besonders Stolz. Es ist ein Idiotenmeter für jedes Volk."
Der Mensch schaut verwundert und lässt es sich erklären.
"Das hier ist für die Elfen. Es gibt wenige Elfen, also auch prozentual wenige Idioten. Darum dreht es sich langsam." Das nächste geht etwas schneller. "Das ist für die Menschen. Es gibt recht viele von euch also gibt es auch recht viele Idioten." Beim wiederum nächsten meint der Elf: "Das ist für die Orks. Es gibt extrem viele, also auch sehr viele Idioten. Darum dreht es sich recht schnell."
Als sie am letzten ankommen meint der Elf: "Das gehört zu den Zwergen. Das ist unser liebstes. Im Sommer benutzen wir es als Ventilator."


----------



## Neromancer (28. November 2008)

zadros schrieb:


> Wie erkennt man, ob in einem Gang eine Falle ist? - Man wirft einen Penny rein und wenn der Zwerg zurück kommt ist alles OK.



Na ja umgeschriebene Iren Witze sind da aber auch nicht das passende Gegenstück zu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fox82 (28. November 2008)

Paaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhh...Spitzohrenpack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

! Die Rache der Kieselschmeißer wird fürchterlich sein, wenn auch klein, aber fürchterlich...

"Sattelt die Elfen, wir wollen los!"

"Was ist dümmer als ein Elf? - zwei Elfen! "

"Wieso ist der Boden der neuen elfischen Flotte aus Glas? - Damit man die alte elfische Flotte sehen kann."

"Was sitzt auf dem Baum und leuchtet Rot? - Ein Elf beim Waldbrand!"

"Was sitzt auf dem Baum und ist schwarz? - Ein Elf nach dem Waldbrand!"

"Kommt ein Elf ins Bordell. Die Puffmutter erklärt ihm : "Die Damen sind da links und die Herren dort auf der rechten Seite.". Darauf der Elf : "Habt ihr auch Bäume mit Astlöchern da?"

"Ein Zwerg kämpft gegen 20 Elfen, 14 erschlägt er, dann wird er getötet.Was ist passiert? - Es handelt sich hierbei um eine alte elfische Heldensage, an der natürlich kein Wort wahr ist."

Alt, aber gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

! 

Kieselschmeißer-United 4ever 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!


----------



## Wattong (28. November 2008)

Stehen 2 Zwerge sich gegenüber und treten sich abwechselnd ins Gemächt. Fragt ein Elf erschrocken "Tut das nicht weh?" Sagt einer der Zwerge gelassen "keine Sorge, wir haben Stahlkappen an."

Ein älteres Elfenpaar wandert mit einem frisch verliebten Elfenpärchen durch den Wald. Plötzlich ist das jüngtere Paar verschwunden. Fragt die Frau ihren Mann, "Sag, was machen die beiden denn?" antwortet der Ältere ruhig "Nachkommen"

Ich kenne den Witz mit den gardisten nur so.

Fischen Zweil Gardisten aus Altdorf einen Zwerg aus dem Fluss. Er ist über und über mit Ketten beschwert und an seinem Fuss ist eine Stahlkugel befestigt. Meint der eine gardist nur "Mistzwerge, Klauen mehr als sie tragen können" 

Ein klassiker etwas umgeschrieben: 

Ein Orkgeneral fängt einen Menschen, einen Zwergen und einen Elf. Da er aber heute gut drauf ist will er etwas Gnade walten lassen. Er spricht zu dem menschen: "Ich dir verpassen 50 Peitschenhiebe. du dürfen was wünschn" Sagt der mensch, "binde mir ein kissen auf den Rücken." gesagt getan, nach 5 schlägen ist das Kissen durch, kriegt er noch 45. Zum zwerg sagt der general "Du Stumpen, du kriegen 50 peitschenhiebe, du dir was wünschn." Der zwerg hat das beim menschen Gesehen udn denkt, da bin ich schlauer: "binde mir ein brett auf den Rücken." gesagt getan, nach 25 Schlägen ist das brett durch. Dann wendet sich der general an den Elfen "He Spargel, du schwach, du habn 2 Wünsche." Lächelt der Elf und meint. "gebt mir bitte 100 Peitschenhiebe" Der Ork schaut verwundert. da fährt der Elf fort "und binde mi den Zwerg auf den Rücken"


----------



## zadros (28. November 2008)

Neromancer schrieb:


> Na ja umgeschriebene Iren Witze sind da aber auch nicht das passende Gegenstück zu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Den kennt nur kaum einer und den gibts net hier im WoW - Buffed Forum xD


----------



## Beowolf82 (28. November 2008)

Wattong schrieb:


> Ein Orkgeneral fängt einen Menschen, einen Zwergen und einen Elf. Da er aber heute gut drauf ist will er etwas Gnade walten lassen. Er spricht zu dem menschen: "Ich dir verpassen 50 Peitschenhiebe. du dürfen was wünschn" Sagt der mensch, "binde mir ein kissen auf den Rücken." gesagt getan, nach 5 schlägen ist das Kissen durch, kriegt er noch 45. Zum zwerg sagt der general "Du Stumpen, du kriegen 50 peitschenhiebe, du dir was wünschn." Der zwerg hat das beim menschen Gesehen udn denkt, da bin ich schlauer: "binde mir ein brett auf den Rücken." gesagt getan, nach 25 Schlägen ist das brett durch. Dann wendet sich der general an den Elfen "He Spargel, du schwach, du habn 2 Wünsche." Lächelt der Elf und meint. "gebt mir bitte 100 Peitschenhiebe" Der Ork schaut verwundert. da fährt der Elf fort "und binde mi den Zwerg auf den Rücken"



Das ist nen alter DSA Witz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Den habe ich ja lange nicht mehr gelesen.

....und bindet mir den Thorwaler auf den Rücken *g*


----------



## BlackDragonE (28. November 2008)

Will mehr davon!!


----------



## Asmagan (28. November 2008)

Klassiker:

Steht ein Pils im Wald, kommt ein Zwerg... trinkts aus. -.-

kann man auch umdeuten wie man will, im übrigen.


----------



## Wattong (28. November 2008)

Beowolf82 schrieb:


> Das ist nen alter DSA Witz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hehe stimmt, wie einige andere auch... in dem sinne noch einer aus der alten zwerge und elfenbox 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ein Elf beobachtet einen Zwergen der immer einen Schritt geht, sich bückt und dann grummelnd sich wieder erhebt um sich dann wieder einen Schritt zu gehen. Fragt er den zwerg, was er denn da treibe, antwortet dieser. "Eins dieser Mistviecher fangen, aber diese Schnecken sind so verdammt fix."


----------



## Wayne der 4. (28. November 2008)

Ein Mensch, ein Elf und ein Zwerg fahren als Blinde Passagiere im Frachtraum eines Schiffes mit. Der Lademeister kontrolliert den Raum und die 3 verstecken sich in umherliegenden Säcken. Mit einem Tritt prüft jetzt der Lademeister den Inhalt der Säcke. Der Mensch macht "Miau": der Lademeister geht weiter. Der Elf macht "Wuff, wuff" der Lademeister geht weiter. Als er den dritten Sack tritt sagt der Zwerg "Kartoffel, Kartoffel." 


Ein Elf kommt nach den Ferien in die Kneipe und setzt sich an den Stammtisch. Da entdeckt er drei Kerben im Tisch, eine neun, eine zehn und eine elf Zentimeter von der Tischkante entfernt. Er fragt die Wirtin, was denn das bedeuten soll. Die Wirtin: "Letzte Woche waren drei Zwerge hier und haben ihre Schwänze gemessen." Darauf der Elf: "Ha, da kann ich ja noch lange mithalten!" und lässt die Hose runter. Sagt die Wirtin: "Kannst wieder einpacken, sie haben auf der anderen Seite vom Tisch gestanden!"


----------



## Wardwick (28. November 2008)

Wayne schrieb:


> Ein Mensch, ein Elf und ein Zwerg fahren als Blinde Passagiere im Frachtraum eines Schiffes mit. Der Lademeister kontrolliert den Raum und die 3 verstecken sich in umherliegenden Säcken. Mit einem Tritt prüft jetzt der Lademeister den Inhalt der Säcke. Der Mensch macht "Miau": der Lademeister geht weiter. Der Elf macht "Wuff, wuff" der Lademeister geht weiter. Als er den dritten Sack tritt sagt der Zwerg "Kartoffel, Kartoffel."



Uhh ein Blondinen Witz! Kriegst ein Keks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam28 (28. November 2008)

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einem Baum und einem Elfen?
Wenn du einem Baum einen Tritt verpaßt labert er dich nicht eine Stunde lang voll.

Ein Zwerg, ein Elf und ein Goblin werden von einem Ogerstamm gefangen. Die Oger fragen den Zwerg, ob er noch einen letzten Wunsch hat. "Ja, ich will noch mal ein kühles Bier trinken!" Der Zwerg bekommt einen Totenschädel voll unglaublich grausigem Wurzelbier und leert diesen mit grimmiger Miene in einem Zug. Dann schlagen ihm die Oger den Schädel ein, fressen ihn in einem eintägigen Gelage auf und bespannen mit seiner Haut eine Trommel.
Die Oger fragen den Elf, ob er noch einen letzten Wunsch hat. "Ja, ich will noch mal ein Lied singen!" Der Elf ergreift seine Harfe und singt sein Lied voll süßem Schmelz und zarter Poesie. Dann schlagen ihm die Oger den Schädel ein, fressen ihn in einem eintägigen Gelage auf und bespannen mit seiner Haut eine Trommel.
Die Oger fragen den Goblin, ob er noch einen letzten Wunsch hat. "Ja, ich hätte gerne ein Messer!" Die Oger beraten kurz und beschließen, dass ein Goblin auch mit Messer keine Gefahr ist. Der Goblin bekommt sein Messer. Er packt es, rammt es sich fünfmal in den Bauch und brüllt: "Aus mir macht ihr keine Trommel!"

Zwei Elfen laufen an einer Straße entlang. Plötzlich kommen sie an einer Wiese vorbei auf der ein Elf in einem Ruderboot sitzt und rudert. Sagt die eine Elfe zur Freundin: 'siehst du: es sind Elfen wie die da, die unseren Ruf ruinieren. Meint die Freundin: Ja, es ist schrecklich und wenn ich schwimmen könnte, würde ich rüberkommen und sie ersäufen!

Ein Goblin kommt an einen Teich, und da steht ein Elf und schaut einen Fisch an. Der Elf macht mit dem Arm einen Kreis, und der Fisch schwimmt einen Kreis. Der Elf macht mit dem Arm eine Zickzack-Bewegung, und der Fisch schwimmt im Zickzack. Der Elf fuchtelt kompliziert herum, und der Fisch schwimmt die Strecke genau nach.
"Was machst du da, Elf ?", fragt der Goblin.
Der sagt bloß: "Die höhere Intelligenz zwingt der niedereren ihren Willen auf!", dreht sich um und geht.
Nach einer halben Stunde kommt der Elf um nachzusehen, ob der lästige Goblin noch da ist. Der steht wirklich noch am Teich und rührt sich nicht, nur der Mund geht auf - und zu - und auf ...

Die Heldengruppe bringt nach wochenlangen Abenteuern
die gerettete Prinzessin in den Königspalast. Es gibt ein großes Willkommensfest, das jäh unterbrochen wird, als die Prinzessin dem König gesteht, dass sie schwanger ist.
Der Übeltäter kann natürlich nur einer der Abenteurer sein. Wutentbrannt lässt der König die ganze Gruppe antreten und schaut seine Tochter erwartungsvoll an.
Die Prinzessin überlegt kurz und deutet dann auf den
Zwerg und den alten Magier.
Der König ist entsetzt: "Was, die Beiden? Alle Beide?"
"Ja", grübelt die Prinzessin,"die Zwei kommen von vornherein nicht in Frage!" 

Ein Goblin kommt mitten im Winter an einen Teich, und da
sitzt ein Ork an einem Loch im Eis und angelt. Der Goblin bemerkt, dass der Ork eine dicke Backe hat, und versucht sich bei ihm einzuschmeicheln:

"Hauerschmerzen sind echte Scheiße, nicht?"

"Quatsch", grunzt der Ork, "irgendwie muss ich die Regenwürmer ja auftauen." 

Wieviele Elfen braucht man, um eine ausgebrannte Kerze in
der Laterne zu wechseln?
Sechs Hochelfen, um die elementare Ausgewogenheit zu wahren, einen Waldelfen, der dagegen ist, einen Firnelfen, der Pardona die Schuld gibt, und einen Auelfen, der erklärt, warum die Zwerge schuld sind. 

In eine Taverne in den Schwarzen Landen stürzt ein Fasarer Söldner herein und schreit: "Wer hat mein Pferd von Kopf bis Fuß mit Blut und Honig beschmiert?"
Da steht am hintersten Tisch ein riesiger Oger auf und grunzt: "Öch! Warum?"
Der Tulamide wird kreidebleich und stottert: "Ich wollte bloß sagen, dass es getrocknet ist; du kannst es jetzt essen!" 

Meint der Zwerg zum Streuner: "Novadis sind eigenartige Leute. Bei einem Pferderennen in der Khomwüste habe ich mal nach einem Heller gebückt, da kam schon einer und sattelte mich."
"Und was geschah dann?"
"Ich bin Zweiter geworden!" 

Zwei Drachenreiter sind gleichzeitig zum Sturzflug abgetaucht.
Ruft der eine nach einer Weile: "Seht nur, die Menschen dort unten sehen aus wie Ameisen."
Meint der andere erschreckt: "Mensch, hoch! Das sind Ameisen!" 

"Wenn du Mut beweisen willst, dann spring mit geschlossenen Augen von diesem Felsen in meine Arme", sagt der Barbarenvater zu seinem kleinen Sohn.
Der Kleine läßt sich hinaufheben und springt.
Der Vater macht einen Schritt zur Seite und läßt ihn auf den Boden knallen.
"Nun, mein Sohn, das soll dir eine Warnung sein. Traue niemandem. Nicht mal deinem Vater!" 

In einer gebirgigen Gegend geht eine Elfendame spazieren. Sie begegnet einem kleinen Zwergenjungen, der bitterlich weint. Sofort bleibt sie stehen, um ihn zu trösten.
"Was ist denn geschehen?"
"Unsere Katze", heult der Junge, "die hat fünf Junge bekommen, und mein Vater hat sie alle ersäuft."
"Das ist ja schrecklich, sagt die Elfendame mitfühlend. "Und es beweist dein gutes Herz, daß es dir so nahegeht."
"Ich wein´ ja bloß vor Zorn", brüllt da der Junge. "Ich wollt´ sie doch selbst ertränken!" 

Ein Fürsten-Ehepaar hat eine kleine Tochter, welche die seltene seherische Gabe besitzt, in die Zukunft blicken zu können. Sie hat sich bisher nie geirrt. Daher bricht in der Burg große Unruhe aus, als das Mädchen eines Tages voraussagt: "Morgen zur neunten Stunde wird mein Vater sterben."
Für den Hausherrn folgt eine schlaflose Nacht, dann endlich kommt der Morgen. Da klopft es an der Tür zum Schlafgemach. Der Hausherr öffnet und sein Herold steht vor der Tür. Im selben Moment schlägt die Glocke zur neunten Stunde. Da bricht der Herold tot zusammen.
Der Fürst atmet tief durch und sagt zu seiner Gattin: "Diesmal hat sich die Kleine den Göttern sei Dank geirrt..." 

Es fragte der Magieradeptseinen exzentrischen Meister: "Warum habt Ihr denn Eure Ausbildung zum Alchimisten abgebrochen?"
"Ach, die waren da so furchtbar kleinlich. Nach der großen Explosion im letzten Monat haben sie mir doch wirklich drei Silberstücke für die Zeit abgezogen, die ich in der Luft war."

Es verkündete der Barbar: "Endlich habe ich meiner Tochter das Nägelkauen abgewöhnt!"
"Wie denn?"
"Ganz einfach, ich habe ihr die Finger oben abgeschnitten."


----------



## Lowallyn (28. November 2008)

Ein Zwerg kommt an einen Teich, und da steht ein Elf und schaut einen Fisch an. Der Elf macht mit dem Arm einen Kreis, und der Fisch schwimmt einen Kreis. Der Elf macht mit dem Arm eine Zickzack-Bewegung, und der Fisch schwimmt im Zickzack. Der Elf fuchtelt kompliziert herum, und der Fisch schwimmt die Strecke nach.
"Was machst du da, Elf ?", fragt der Zwerg.
Der sagt bloß: "Der größere Geist zwingt dem niedereren seinen Willen auf!", dreht sich um und geht.
Nach einer Stunde kommt der Elf um nachzusehen, ob der lästige Zwerg noch da ist. Der steht wirklich noch am Teich und rührt sich nicht, nur der Mund geht auf - und zu - und auf ...

Was haben Zwerge und Alefässer gemeinsam? Beide sind klein,rund und mit Ale gefüllt.


Ein Goblin kommt mitten im Winter an einen Teich, und da sitzt ein Ork an einem Loch im Eis und angelt. Der Goblin bemerkt, dass der Ork eine dicke Backe hat, und versucht sich bei ihm einzuschmeicheln: "Hau&#8217;rschmerz&#8217;n sin&#8217; echte Scheißä, nich&#8217;?"
"Quatsch", grunzt der Ork, "irgendwie muss ich da Regenwürma ja auftau&#8217;n."

Edit: Ach verdammt da hab ich ein wenig zulange gebraucht -.-^


----------



## Gandogar Eisenfaust (28. November 2008)

Trifft ein Ork auf einem Zwerg, fragt der Ork denn Zwerg nach dem Weg Richtung Altdorf.
Daraufhin zückt der Zwerg seine Axt und schlägt denn Ork nieder, stopft seinen Kopf aus und hängt ihn an die Wand. 

Einige Tage später fragt ein Freund denn Zwerg: 
"Wieso hast du sowas hässliches an der Wand hängen? 
Ist doch nur ein Ork!" 

Schmunzelt der Zwerg und sagt stolz: 
"Es ist ein besonderer Ork, mein Freund! 
Schlau war Er, nach dem Weg zu fragen! 
Dumm war Er, das Er mich getroffen hat!"


----------



## BlackDragonE (22. Dezember 2008)

Pff immer noch keine neuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kommt schon  will lachen xD


----------



## Asfayel (22. Dezember 2008)

Treffen sich zwei Einsen, was ist das??
-> Ein Elf

Wenn man einen Elf teilt, was hat man dann??
-> Zwei Halbelfen

Elf gegen Einen ist unfair.

Manche werden Elf, andere auch älter. 


Das kam bei uns in der DSA Gruppe zustande 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (22. Dezember 2008)

"Eines Tages wird am Weiher außerhalb der Stadt ein toter Elf aus dem Wasser gezogen. Er ist über und über mit Ketten eingewickelt, die mit Gewichten behangen sind und in seinem Rücken stecken vier lange Dolche. Der herbeigerufene Zwergendoktor besieht sich den Toten und murmelt schließlich: "Das ist der fürchterlichste Selbstmord den ich je gesehen habe"

Warum hat die neue elfische Flotte Glasböden in ihren Schiffen?
- Damit man die alte elfische Flotte sehen kann.

"Wieviele Zwerge braucht man um die Latrinen zu reinigen?"
- Keine, das ist Elfenarbeit...


----------



## Tankemstein (22. Dezember 2008)

Ein Zwerg begegnet einem wilden Stamm von Menschen.
Der Menschen Häuptling sagt : "um unsere Freundschaft zu besiegeln musst Du das Stammesritual ablegen. Dort sind 3 Zelte. Im Ersten musst Du 3 Fässer Starkbier trinken, im Zweiten musst du einem Ungor das Bein brechen und im dritten Zelt musst Du eine Elfin entjungfern."
Der Zwerg geht ins erste Zelt und kommt nach 20 Minuten wieder raus.
Der Zwerg geht ins zweite Zelt und es ertönt ein unglaubliches Geheul.
Der Zwerg kommt aus dem zweiten Zelt raus und sagt : " Jeschzt musss ich nurnoooch der Elfin das Bein breschen"


----------



## BlackDragonE (12. Februar 2009)

*push


----------



## Pymonte (12. Februar 2009)

Kommen ein Zwerg und ein Mensch in die Kneipe. Der Wirt bringt den beiden 2 Bier. Sagt der Zwerg: "Und was soll der Mensch trinken?"


----------



## Senubirath (12. Februar 2009)

Weiß jetzt net obs wer mitbekommen hat aber ingame kann man auch so einiges lesen oder besser hören (naja wie auch immer)

Da waren 2 zwerge im Elfengebiet und der eine zum anderen... "benimm dich doch nicht wie ein tuntiger elf..."

Hat das einer auch schon mitbekommen diese aussage von den npc's?


----------



## Senubirath (12. Februar 2009)

Weiß jetzt net obs wer mitbekommen hat aber ingame kann man auch so einiges lesen oder besser hören (naja wie auch immer)

Da waren 2 zwerge im Elfengebiet und der eine zum anderen... "benimm dich doch nicht wie ein tuntiger elf..."

Hat das einer auch schon mitbekommen diese aussage von den npc's?


----------



## Pymonte (12. Februar 2009)

Wo Schmutz ist, sind Halblinge nicht fern...


----------



## Pymonte (12. Februar 2009)

Wo Schmutz ist, sind Halblinge nicht fern...


----------



## Pymonte (12. Februar 2009)

Wo Schmutz ist, sind Halblinge nicht fern...


----------



## Ragnatazz (12. Februar 2009)

Gortek schrieb:


> Wer kennt den?
> 
> Fragt ein Ork einen Zwerg nach dem Weg............
> 
> ...


super, ich hab die reihe auch gelesen unter anderem auch die orks die elfen und die trolle) aber die zwerge sind einfach zu geil. ingrimmsch hat mich mit diesem witz auch richtig bei laune gehalten. find ich klasse, den hier mal zu lesen. schade nur, dass die leute die das buch nicht kennen, sich das nicht so ausmalen können, wie diejenigen die es gelesen haben.
mfg Ragnatazz
Edit: ach wollt auch mal was zum besten geben

Zwei Zwerge beim Bier. Fragt der eine: Angenommen Du hast eine Armbrust und noch zwei Bolzen. Ansonsten bist Du unbewaffnet. Plötzlich tauchen ein Ork, ein Troll und ein Elf auf. Was tust Du ? Die Antwort kommt natürlich sofort: Zweimal auf den Elfen schießen..

Wieso lachen Zwerge beim Fussballspielen?
Weil die Grashalme an den Eiern kitzeln..

Treffen sich zwei Zwerge. Fragt der eine den anderen:
Was hast du denn gemacht? Du hast ja ein ganz blaues Auge!
Darauf der andere: Als ich vorhin durch den Wald gerannt bin, schoß auf einmal ein Pilz aus dem Boden und ich konnte nicht mehr ausweichen..

Ein Elf kommt an einem Baum vorbei auf dem ein Zwerg sitzt, von dem er nicht mehr herunterkommt.
&#8222;Was machst du denn da?&#8220;, fragte der Elf.
&#8222;Ich hatte ein Problem, und wollte auf einen höheren Punkt um die Lage besser zu überblicken.&#8220;
&#8222;Und?&#8220;
&#8222;Jetzt habe ich zwei Probleme!&#8220;..


----------



## zock0r (12. Februar 2009)

Elfen sind wie Büchsen. Kannst beide knicken und von hinten laden.


----------



## Black_Seraph (13. Februar 2009)

Ein junger Zweg will seine Ausbildung zum Eisenbrecher machen. Er bekommt von seinem Ausbilder folgende Aufgaben:

Also, zu allererst musst du diesen übergroßen Krug mit Met in einem Zug austrinken.
Danach musst du in den Wald dort gehen, und einen der dort lebenden Riesenwerwölfe erschlagen.
Zu guter letzt musst du es einer Trollfrau so richtig besorgen!
Der junge Zwerg salutiert, setzt den Krug an und trinkt ihn in einem Zug aus.
Torkelnd und wankend vom Alkohol verschwindet er in den wald. Lange hört und sieht man nichts von ihm. Doch als er endlich wieder zurück ist, hat er überall Kratzer und Schnitte blutet aus allen poren und hat gleich zwei blaue Augen. Er ist ein Bild des Elends.
Er schaut in die Runde und lallt: "_Scho, und wo isch nu die Trollfrau die isch erschlagn solll_?"


----------



## Black_Seraph (16. Februar 2009)

Was haben Elfen und Gewitter gemeinsam?


Spoiler



Wenn Sie sich verziehen kann es doch noch ein schöner Tag werden!


----------



## Sheyla01 (17. Februar 2009)

Ein Mann kommt in die Kneipe und geht zum Wirt: "Hey Wirt, du sagst doch immer, du hast schon ALLES gesehen. Wetten ich kann dir was zeigen, was du noch nie gesehen hast?" Sagt der Wirt: "Niemals. Ich habe schon ALLES gesehen." "Gut", sagt der Mann, "ich zeig dir was, was du noch nie gesehen hast", greift in seine Tasche und holt einen Zwerg raus und stellt ihn auf die Theke. Der Zwerg geht auf und ab und sagt: "Hallo, mein Name ist Simmel. Ich bin wirklich der Schriftsteller, selbst wenn ich nur 50 cm groß bin.

ICH BIN DER SCHRIFTSTELLER SIMMEL !!!"

Der Wirt guckt, schüttelt den Kopf und sagt:"Das habe ich ja noch nie gesehen, das ist ja Wahnsinn, der Simmel, 50cm groß, sag mal, wo hast du den denn her?" Sagt der Mann:" Ich verrate dir ein Geheimnis. Draussen steht doch die große Eiche. In der Eiche ist ein Astloch. In dem Astloch ist eine Lampe. Wenn du die reibst, hast du einen Wunsch frei." Der Wirt rennt sofort zu der Eiche, findet die Lampe und reibt sie.

"Du hast einen Wunsch frei" sagt die Lampe. Der Wirt überlegt nicht lange und sagt: "Ich hätte gerne 100 Millionen in kleinen Scheinen." Es gibt einen Knall und vor dem Wirt liegen 100 Ferkel mit einer Zitrone im Maul. Verblüfft geht der Wirt zurück zu dem Mann in der Kneipe und sagt: "Ich glaube, die Lampe hat einen Hörfehler. Ich wollte 100 Millionen in kleinen Scheinen und die Lampe gibt mir 100 Zitronen in kleinen Schweinen" Sagt der Mann:"Denkst du ich wollte einen 50 cm großen Simmel?"


----------



## Black_Seraph (17. Februar 2009)

Ein Zwerg geht durch einen Wald. Als er an einem Teich vorbeikommt sitzt dort ein frosch, der ihn sogleich anspricht.
_"Ich bin eine verzauberte Prinzessin, wenn du mich küsst, verwandle ich mich zurück!"_
Der Zwerg geht zu dem Frosch grinst und steckt ihn in seine Tasche. Während er so seines Weges geht, hört er den Frosch aus seiner Tasche:
_"Hey, ich bin wirklich eine verzauberte Prinzessin! Wenn du mich zurück verwandelst, will ich einen Tag und eine Nacht ganz dir gehören!"_
Freudig nimmt der Zwerg den frosch aus der Tasche, grinst und steckt ihn wieder ein. 
Kurze zeit Später meldet sich der Frosch erneut:
_"Nun gut, wenn du mich zurück verwandelst, will ich dich heiraten!"_ Darauf nimmt der Zwerg den Frosch aus der Tasche, schaut ihn an und sagt:
"Ach weißt du, es ist Krieg und ich habe keine Zeit für Liebschaften oder sogar eine Frau. Aber ein sprechender Frosch, hey das mal ist cool!"


----------

